# Can't get Regency stove pipe uninstalled



## firekat (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,

I'm trying to move a freestanding Regency propane stove to lay new flooring. The stove pipe will rotate 360 degrees, but doesn't collapse. The liner pipe doesn't move. The mushroom shaped top of the liner is too large to get out of the permanently attached ceiling mount where the black pipe attaches. Should I just cut this old pipe out and replace it when I put the stove back in place? (Just bought the house). I don't know anything about stoves, but I want to keep this one, as it works well. I don't know how old it is, looks very similar to a U38/39 Ultimate, but has double gold bands.


----------



## firekat (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. The stove is on a base, so no legs to cut. There's not enough clearance to move the pipe out. I will need pipe, but it's replaceable. How far down does the liner that I see at the top go? All the way down to the stove?


----------



## firekat (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm not sure that I'm using correct terminology.

This is the only photo I have; the pipe is now disconnected from the square ceiling mount. which is permanent.







(Photo was for a complaint about the mess left by a painting contractor).

Does this help any?


----------



## firekat (Aug 23, 2008)

That's a good thought, that the inner liner pipe may be attached at the roof. When I'm up at the house, I'll get the ladder out and take a look.
Thanks!


----------

